# Jenny had Triplets!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so excited to finally announce, my baby girl kidded today!

3 babies, I thought maybe 2 but YEP she was hiding another one in there! They are all very big too, and all super sweet! I went into her pen and sat down, she said something and they came running to me!

I am going to upload pics to my farm page on facebook, then you all can see them!

2 bucks, one with blue eyes 
1 doe, with blue eyes! WOOOOOO


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! That very exciting!!! I hope I can get to a show where there are the best showing...not of goats .. but of goat spot members!!! so I can meet all of you guys! and your best goats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

OH and that would be TOTALLY awesome lol

Heres the album! It can be viewed without having a facebook account


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Laura!!! That is great to hear!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHA my bad, never put the link

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/albu ... 1759648750

Thanks so much Kylee, I love them SO MUCH


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are really cute. I am super jealous of your green grass. When I look out the window all I see is that white crap. and by crap I mean snow. I am so over winter if you cant tell


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHA

Thanks so much!

We barely have grass, its pretty short but better than snow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats!!!! They are really cute! Much awaited kids that's for sure!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHA YESSSSSSSS

Thanks so much


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

they are soooo sweet! congrats!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!!

The little doe thinks shes a buck... shes making those little bucky noises haha her brothers think shes weird!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...they are adorable ...and worth waiting for...you should be very proud.... :thumb: :hug: :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks SO much

Yes I waited SO LONG for them to arrive lol. But they are all SUPER big and fluffy, so I guess it was worth it. All babies are very healthy and playful!

Jenny is such a good mommy, shes been snorting at everything she hears lol. She loves when I sit in ther with her, and when I give HER attention!

I just love watching those babies bouce!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.... have fun with the babies....and give momma and kids... a big :hug: and kisses for me.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Definently!! If I can catch them lol. They are very bouncy...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...if they are bouncy ...this young.... that is terrific...they sound super healthy to me.... try catching them in a week... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The girl is HUUUUUUGE. I have no idea how Jenny had room for all 3 of those fatties. Ya, they follow me too, if I walk they come bouncing after me

OH and the black wether, ya, his buds are already almost out, I actually think he needs to be dehorned very soon. I cant believe how fast these babies are growing!

When they crash though, they crash HARD lol I can hug them when they are asleep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am super happy for you.... nice healthy kiddo's and momma.... can't beat that..... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so MUCH!

I can see Jaspers face in the doe, she has that evil look lol

I couldnt be more proud of both parents, wish I could ALWAYS have baby goaties


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 

The babies grow super fast.... so the time with the little ones ...are short lived... because they become adults... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Saddness.........lol

Luckily by the time these guys are ready to leave, I SHOULD have some more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There ya go..... :hi5:


----------

